# Sweet!!!!!!!!! Attic find



## privvydigger (Jan 17, 2008)

check this out.... My sisters attic under the floor in bedroom ceiling they tore down.  Luv my sister & brother in law. 
 Its 37'' long octagon barrel no idea how it fired with that second hammer of sorts.
 anybody ever see it before
 enjoy 
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 17, 2008)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 17, 2008)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 17, 2008)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 17, 2008)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 17, 2008)

Could it be a ball and cap maybe?

 To small I think


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 17, 2008)

pic


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 17, 2008)

That is sweet.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 17, 2008)

looks like it has a pin from the pics...  the Belgium imports were popular from the 1850's until 1880's or so...  I have a breaker 12 from Belgium, circa 1850's... its a beautiful gun. so as is yours!

 I bet yours is from the 50's 60's, I think the south imported them during the war or something... not sure on that though...

 should be a date at the bottom of the barrel or around the trigger mechanism...


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 17, 2008)

In the fog I failed to mention it has markings
 It starts with an R under a crown and possibly an A under the R.  Then an arrow of sorts  then F L .22.L then ELG in a circle with a crown of sorts.  On the bottom it has a 6 a crest the initials HIH or MIH then clearly it is stamped JT then two things that look like hooks.


----------



## tftfan (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow,,, good stuff. Now the next thing I would do is see how easy that but plate will come off,,,just incase there might be a little hollow space.


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 17, 2008)

oooohhhhhhhhhhhh
 ?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats a good old gun! I have a 22 that age ill show you a pic later got to go to work. Rick


----------



## idigjars (Jan 18, 2008)

Privydigger, nice find.  Congratulations on your find and thanks for sharing the pics.  Paul


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 18, 2008)

K I L L E R attic find!!! Thanks so much for sharing those pics! Just an awesome piece, keep em coming

 Digger Ry


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice find!!!! There should be plenty of info on the internet about it.


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 18, 2008)

hey cap i've looked can't find it anywhere....i've emailed some antique gun places but no answers as of yet. 
 I usually find it here on the best site on the internet!
 ANTIQUE-BOTTLES.NET


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 18, 2008)

that thar is a squirrel hunter special...  Only thing I know out of those marks is that it's a 22 long...  a good point was made to take off that butt plate... there is usual a little hollow in there, sometimes to attach the butt to the gun, and a good stash spot!

 I had a nice 1919 Winchester bolt breach .22, I sold it to a friend who dropped it a week later and split the butt!  that kinda sucked...  fun gun though... used to be able to shoot a quarter at 50 feet with that gun...  wonder if I could still do that? lol


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 18, 2008)

I checked the butt out!
 I carefully unscrewed the screws....heart pounding and hands shaking I wanted to rip them out but I was careful!
 I noticed one screw was distress and the other not....I read up on these compartments and some of the things found in them.  Notes, gold, silver, rabbits foot.....the last screw comes out and the butt is a little loose....I wiggle and pry it and it comes loose.  The moment of truth.....ok here we go pop it off...it comes and I could not believe my eyes.  This happens to other people...these are stories you read about...never thinking it could happen to you....oh you pray for it....it usually comes when you least expect it and in this case not.  It was empty didn't even have a hole!
 enjoy 
 privvydigger


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 18, 2008)

Geez, you really built that up.  You had me on the edge of my seat lol.  Oh well, you still have the gun.


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 19, 2008)

I was gonna guess the old 32 cal rimfire, close.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is a pic of mine,its a 22 short,octagon barrel.I cant crack it to show you the breach because its to old and it wont even open any more,its a one shot and done gun.crack it, put a shell in fire.
 Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2008)

Triger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2008)

Buttplate


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2008)

octagon barrel


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 19, 2008)

do you have any markings...Belgium.  Mine does not crack open it has a unique hammer.  do you have an age?
 what have you insured it for?  lol
 thx rick for the pics 
 yours looks different
 privvydigger


----------



## doglips57 (Jan 19, 2008)

It appears to be a gallery rifle called a Flobert.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 19, 2008)

had me going there with that butt plate...  a nice butt always gets me going though...

 looks like you and Rick have very similar guns there...


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 20, 2008)

Found out it is a Flobert rifle made in the 1880s
 there are 3 different types
 hey rick I even saw a pic of yours heres the link
http://www.gundersonmilitaria.com/descriptiondisplay.html?rifleflobertlifternicebuttplatebluedbarrelGmG
 heres mine
http://www.gundersonmilitaria.com/descriptiondisplay.html?rifleflobertmedbbl
 thx again everyone
 whata rush
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 21, 2008)

well check this out!
 why somebody did this is beyond me!
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 21, 2008)

is that a sawed off shot gun?  cut a little low too!  Looks you found some gangsta stash, although with that 22 they musta been robbing field mice!  Did that come out of the same place?


----------



## privvydigger (Jan 21, 2008)

No my buddy found it and gave it to me today since I was so pumped up about the other one....
 sweet once its cleaned up
 Its a Winchester model 62A S L or LR 
 made in New Haven,Conn
 There's some other markings and I'm looking for an age.
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 22, 2008)

the Winchester almost always have a date on the barrel.  Later models might not...


----------

